# Job seeker visa > Anmeldung > Aufenthaltstitels !!!



## abhijitroy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,

So after all the hassles of Job seeker visa, having secured a place of living after my arrival at Germany -house leasing contracts.. then comes the next steps of getting yourself registered (along with your address)- "Anmeldung".

Today was my second visit to Alien's Authority for Anmeldung, which took just 10mins! 
Then I went to Ausländerbehörde, they gave me an appointment after 2months for finalising my resident permit "Aufenthaltstitels" (Now this is important I guess coz few companies which I interacted want to see my resident permit before my interview)

and i am aware after this appointment, I will receive my Aufenthaltstitels card after 1 more month. so total of 3 months i have to wait....:ballchain:

My question to the JSV people here in Germany is that, even if I manage to get an offer letter from employer, can the Ausländerbehörde take my request on urgent basis and grant me permit so that I can be on a job ASAP? Does anyone else faced such challenges?


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Go to the Auslandbehorde office at 4 am (depending on where you live, I did this in Berlin, in winter...) and go with no appointment, get a ticket and maybe youll wait 5 hours for your turn.. once you have all the paperwork, cancel your online appointment and voila, all set to work. 

I had a similiar situation, did an online appointment and gave it to me 3 months, which would conflict with my visa expiry, so I went in a freezing morning and got it solved in one morning...


----------

